# New Pics from me



## Goon_CH (May 25, 2010)

Hottentotta hottentotta nigrocarinatus


Hottentotta tamulus


Hottentotta judaicus


Hottentotta jayakari fresh moltet to adult




Hottentotta gentili


Hottentotta polystictus



Parabuthus villosus black


Parabuthus villosus typical


Androctonus australis


----------



## sfpearl300z (May 25, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:

Love the H. jayakari!!!


----------



## AzJohn (May 25, 2010)

Great pictures. :worship::worship:


John


----------



## SixShot666 (May 25, 2010)

Great Picture and AWESOME COLLECTION!!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, the H.Jaykari is awesome!


----------



## Goon_CH (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments.

The Hottentotta jayakari apparently seem to like best. My personal favorite of the photos is Hottentotta polystictus :}


----------



## H. laoticus (May 25, 2010)

The second pic of the Androctonus australis with its telson is awesome.  I wouldn't want to mess with that guy.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (May 25, 2010)

Goon_CH said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> The Hottentotta jayakari apparently seem to like best. My personal favorite of the photos is Hottentotta polystictus :}


yeah, a thread with H.jayakari pics will get some hits, people around here will kill for them. i personally like the Hottentotta polystictus.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 25, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> The second pic of the Androctonus australis with its telson is awesome.  I wouldn't want to mess with that guy.


Agreed! Very intimidating!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (May 25, 2010)

awesome pictures! thanks for sharing.


----------



## InfestedGoat (May 29, 2010)

All beautiful! I love the venom drip coming off the Parabuthus villosus


----------



## william_wang (May 29, 2010)

how to get these hottentotta sp?
i love the hottentotta.
but in shanghai of china ,it is difficult to get them ...


----------



## Jorpion (May 29, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> The second pic of the Androctonus australis with its telson is awesome.  I wouldn't want to mess with that guy.


NO KIDDING!!! Outstanding collection of healthy animals! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goon_CH (May 29, 2010)

william_wang said:


> how to get these hottentotta sp?


As you know with whom you have to find what ;-)

If your want I can take some pictures tomorrow and upload. Let me know.....


----------



## william_wang (May 29, 2010)

haha.
i will wait for your new photos.
my e-mail:william_wzy@hotmail.com


----------



## SixShot666 (May 30, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> The second pic of the Androctonus australis with its telson is awesome.  I wouldn't want to mess with that guy.


Agreed!!! That's one SICK looking Androctonus Australis!!!!! :evil::evil:


----------



## Goon_CH (May 30, 2010)

Pandinus imperator:


Hottentotta arenaceus:


Hottentotta hottentotta ex. caboverdensis


Parabuthus transvaalicus:



Parabuthus liosoma:


Androctonus amoreuxi:


Grosphus grandidieri:


Hottentotta jayakari:


----------



## SixShot666 (May 30, 2010)

SWEET!!! You posted up new pictures!!!!!


----------



## william_wang (May 30, 2010)

i love the Hottentotta jayakari:drool:


----------



## Goon_CH (Jun 6, 2010)

New Pics from fresh moltet scorpions

Hottentotta jayakari female adult



Hottentotta arenaceus 4.Instar



Hottentotta judaicus male 5.Instar


----------



## sfpearl300z (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful collection, can't wait till my G. grandidieri gets that big!


----------



## more_rayne (Jun 7, 2010)

The Hottentotta judaicus looks awesome with just the tip of it's claws a different color.  The fat tail is cool too.


----------



## Goon_CH (Aug 10, 2010)

Hottentotta jayakari with scorplings


----------



## MiGZ (Aug 14, 2010)

:clap:             .


----------



## SandKing (Aug 18, 2010)

nice pics you got their


----------



## BAM1082 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome Pictures.

Some species ive never seen before.... that Grosphus grandidieri is sumthing else!


----------



## Dinho (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome scorps


----------



## mma316 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Magnificent*

I see you've fallen in love with Buthidae. I also share the same passion for them, but I must :worship: to you. You possess collection to :drool: over!


----------



## Goon_CH (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments.

Here are new photos for you 

Hottentotta jayakari 2.Instar:







Hottentotta tamulus sindicus 2.Instar:





Euscorpius sp (Kosovo):





Orthochirus innesi:





And a new Hottentotta jayakari with scorpling:


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 9, 2010)

Sweetness


----------



## Roy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello,

Wonderful pictures as always, and great looking specimens!!

Can you please tell us if you are able to breed the Orthochirus successfully and raise the instars? I have been thinking about giving these a try but heard that breeding is extraordinarily difficult in the first place, and even if they do give birth, the instars always die young.

I was just wondering if you have experienced the same difficulties as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Goon_CH (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Roy

I breed the Orthochirus innesi not and can not therefore speak from personal experience.
But like you said the discipline seems really very difficult. Especially the young adult to get. Supposedly in this species a large failure rate.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you tried feeding the instar some crush crickets ? I learned this from a friend and works great on other sp. but I never tried it on Orthochirus sp. I currently have two pregnant female right now. I still don't know how I'm going to raise the babies but so far I will try that technique. If you guys know a better way on slings husbandry please let me know.


----------

